# End of the Steelhead run?



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

What are the key factors contributing to the end of the Spring Steelhead run? I understand that water temperature along with egg development trigger spawning. I can remember catching decent numbers into the first weekend in May last year. I know that you can get a few even into early June, but most are long gone by then. I would imagine that the water has not been warm enough to signal the winding down of the season, but with the rivers high again, and more rain in the forcast it makes me wonder how much time do we have left? Is there any effect on the spring run considering that the Grand River was at or near flood stage for most of the month of March? Sorry, but the Grand being unfishable for all but a week this spring has me depressed. I figure you guys can offer some insight into these inquiries.

Thanks.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Phineous said:


> What are the key factors contributing to the end of the Spring Steelhead run? I understand that water temperature along with egg development trigger spawning. I can remember catching decent numbers into the first weekend in May last year. I know that you can get a few even into early June, but most are long gone by then. I would imagine that the water has not been warm enough to signal the winding down of the season, but with the rivers high again, and more rain in the forcast it makes me wonder how much time do we have left? Is there any effect on the spring run considering that the Grand River was at or near flood stage for most of the month of March? Sorry, but the Grand being unfishable for all but a week this spring has me depressed. I figure you guys can offer some insight into these inquiries.
> 
> Thanks.


the shorter night and the longer days have a direct effect on the fish! When you pick up or see more suckers "fish lol" in the creeks and rivers than pelletheads the runs winding down! IMHO when the lake reaches above 52 the run is on a downhill slide! http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

The runs over? It hasn't even started yet.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Gribble's 52 degree lake water theory is dead on. Once lake temps reach that level, fishes are going back, not coming up. Lake temps affect sexual maturity of adult steelies.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

+1 to what Tom said.

-KSU


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Check out Tom's link, we're a long way from 52! Fish On!


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

you'll know the steelhead run is over when i stop crushin em and slapping your face as you net my fish.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

rsm555600 said:


> you'll know the steelhead run is over when i stop crushin em and slapping your face as you net my fish.


Or when someone steals your spot and than you whip em in the face with your fly line...


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

salmon king said:


> Or when someone steals your spot and than you whip em in the face with your fly line...


Hear you on that. Not a fly fisherman, but its still the same. This is my first year steelheadin and I am real careful with etiquitte, probably a little too conservative. Usually I am with Phineous J and just ask him questions about it (Golden1 filled me in on some stuff too).

I never really believed all the stories about how bad people are when it comes to respecting someone's space. 2 weeks in a row now, we have caught a few fish and as soon as people have seen it, they immediately came and fish the same pool. The one guy asked and we were close to wrapping up, so we didn't really care. But the other guy didn't say a word and set up shop 8 feet upstream of us. Then he proceeded to cast a heavy jig 75 yards straight out and let his slack run right over the pool we were fishing. We didn't get another hit and ended up snagging his line a few times. Asked him to give a little space real politely and he moved 2 additional feet up stream. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

RSM, you forgot to mention the hand held radio he set next to me blasting Iron Maiden. That was classic, you had to see it to believe it.

By the way, I am not suggesting that the run is over, I just wanted some insight. Thanks, the 52 degree lake temperature makes a lot of sense.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

The run is definately over!!! Time to pack up the gear and put it away for the season...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I ready to switch to smallies. Just hope the steelies leave me alone. . ..


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> I ready to switch to smallies. Just hope the steelies leave me alone. . ..


I hear that brother... I just got some coffe tubes and hooks at GM for 40% off


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

+1: )


I_Shock_Em said:


> The run is definately over!!! Time to pack up the gear and put it away for the season...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i believe its just getting started. at least in my opinion


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> i believe its just getting started. at least in my opinion


I suspect I Sock Em and Fishing216 are half jokingly trying to fool people into staying home. You know, less anglers on the river.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

As soon as I see guys start beating up the gravel, which will happen as soon as the waters clear, it is over Im with creek...its bass and walleye time


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

The run is over. So all of you guys can stay home or go fishing for walleye. Hang up the steel equipment. LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats what I do every year...time for a change...tired of catching those dumb steelbows...for now anyway


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> +1: )
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


+2!!!!!!!!!! its really really bad, no fish, they are all spawned out, and headed the the deep, cold water of LAKE ERIE!


----------

